# Boom Table Clamp Required



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all, need another boom table clamp as or similar to that illustrated in accompanying photographs. Its for an Autotrail but imagine fairly standard.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon StewartJ, 

These can be ordered from your preferred Auto-Trail dealer with part number 09IRN0005; Auto-Trail's suggested selling price is £33.17+ VAT and Auto-Trail will charge an estimated £3.50+ to post this to their dealers as they will not dispatch to third party addresses, so the only possible additional cost would be carriage from you dealer if you were unable to collect.

If you want to search elsewhere, I think these are manufactured by Zwaardis.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Chris,

What makes you believe that Auto-Trail will not post to 'third-party' addresses? I've bought many parts direct from AT withought difficulty.

Roger


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Roger, 

Thank you for your email. As dealers, we are unable to request third party shipping for parts orders as they do not provide this facility to us; I confirmed this earlier on today before I posted my response.

I am aware that Auto-Trail do offer their own online shop for a selection of accessories but I was not aware they offered the facility for direct customer purchase of spare parts, or whether the selection is limited to the online shop. As a rule of thumb manufacturers only allow parts purchases through their dealer network, so Auto-Trail may be an exception to the rule.

Regards,
Chris


----------

